# Skin Reccomendations



## direride (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey dudes, Time for me to buy new skins, What do you guys run and would you recommend?

Ive been on some G3's that i bought on sale few years ago. Guessing theres been a few new skins to pop up that out class them?

What do you have? What do you like?

Thanks in advance


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I've got Black Diamonds. Definitely far from top of the line, but I've got no complaints. They do what I need them to, though I'm pretty mellow on the scale of where I go with them. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

Pomoca free pro 2.0. Very light, great glide, good climbing, and fold up small. Can buy off the roll from Skimo if you want to save $.


----------



## garikgarik (Dec 15, 2011)

G3, Pomoca, Contour something which is mixed nylon/mohair. They all are pretty good


----------



## Jason4 (Oct 6, 2021)

It seems like skin quality can vary from year to year. My first pair of skins were BD Ascensions (the orange ones) and they were good to me. I had a pair of the Jones branded skins the first year they came out, I think they were Pomoca that year and they were also good. Lately I've been on a couple of pair of the BD Glidelites (black and gray) and have been happy with the plush but the glue leaves a hint of residue on my base even when I'm freshly waxed. Their new splitboard tail connector works well too. I haven't tried any of the Euro brands since the one pair of Pomocas but I hear good things. My wife has a pair of G3s but that wouldn't be my recommendation.


----------



## mark84 (Mar 10, 2019)

I like my Black Diamond Ascensions - they are very durable and they grip better than all others i tried. Downside is that they are a bit bulky.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

I have experience with Pomoca, G3, and BD skins, and based on that experience and hearing from my partners I'd put Pomoca at the top. Unless you are terrible on the skin track, get a mohair mix.


----------



## mark84 (Mar 10, 2019)

I also have experience with Pomoca Mohair Mix and Black Diamond Syntetic Skins. I personaly will go for the BD again. The difference in glide is imho not much better with Mohair Mix but the grip in difficult conditions like corn snow in spring is much better with the BD. If you are only touring in soft snow - go for lightweight mohair mix.


----------

